# Duck and Goose Calling Meet and Greet?



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey just throwing out an idea.

I know I've been on MS for a while now and active on here, the sag bay fishing and Detroit river/lake Erie boards, but really except for the random happen stance run in with someone at the boat ramp don't really know anyone personally

Some of the fishing forums do regular meet and greet fishing events on whatever body of water so everyone can puta face with an screen name. For obvious reasons, waterfowling doesn't lend itself to that type of social gathering as well. But what about a calling gathering?

Would allow ms members to meet and all of that while still doing something waterfowl related. I'm sure there's lots of us that are always looking to learn a few notes. I know that I'm throwing around the idea of contest calling and would love some advice or in person help with some of the more advanced note sequences just as I'm sure some would like basic calling 101 help. 

Sounds like a fun idea to me at least, any interest?


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

thats an awesome idea


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think i passed 1fish once in the canal we waved at each other. shaiwassee meet and greet at its best. 

on serious note, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

I am pretty sure I ran into 1fish in the Speedway by Haslett too.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I ran into 1fish coming in from a field on an afternoon hunt when I was on my way home from scouting. Also ran into him at wal mart. Probably will be running into him on some backroads this coming week.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I can have one at my house. I'm in the middle of the state. Just have to freshen up the horseshoe pits. Has to be some time after the 15th, and before the youth hunt.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> I can have one at my house. I'm in the middle of the state. Just have to freshen up the horseshoe pits. Has to be some time after the 15th, and before the youth hunt.


lol 2 day window eh?


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

So looking like either the 18th or 19th? If water hazard is willing to offer a location, maybe the rest of us can provide food and drink? 

Maybe start an RSVP list on here? Possibly list what food you're thinking and maybe what your interested in and we can fill in the details as we go along?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol 2 day window eh?


Actually, any day is good except the 1st thru 15th, and youth waterfowl weekend, and then all of October.....


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a bunch of duck and goose brats sitting in my freezer...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea....I'm always up for learning something new or giving a few pointers!


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

can we talk about the robo ban:evil::evilsmile


sounds like a good deal 


mike


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

MCMANN said:


> can we talk about the robo ban:evil::evilsmile
> 
> 
> sounds like a good deal
> ...


haha lets not get started on the robo ban


----------



## Tightlines (May 21, 2004)

Sounds great, I'll be in and bring something to pass and of course a few barley pops....:chillin:

Keep me posted...

Chris


----------



## Squints (Oct 21, 2009)

I know i haven't been too active on here, but i'd be interested in getting to know some new hunters. I could donate a case of beverages.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I have searched in vain for someone with expertise on a duck call who was willing to instruct me on how to do it properly. I have bought tapes/cd's and tried a number of different calls but still end up putting the call back in my pocket 'cause I fell I do more harm than good. _ I would be very interested!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd be intersted in attending but how many of you are from the West side? We should have a neutral place to meet e.g. gun club, park etc. so we don't put anyone out of good graces in there neighborhood. Could you imagine the looks and talk from people when everyone starts to practice something they just learned! :yikes: 20+ people hammerin on a hail call on a duck call or goose call!!!!!! 
Smoke


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd go!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Lansing is not to far, count me in.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't want to turn down Water Hazard's gracious offer, but if anyone else has some suggestions for locations that are more centrally located in the State and would result in higher participation, please let me know.

Only other thought I had is Sleepy Hollow State Park. Fairly centrally located and they do have some picnic shelters that are free to reserve and would offer some protection from the elements, there's also grills and bathrooms. Only downside would be for those without park stickers having to pay to get into the park.

Also, is there a preference for Sat 9/25 or Sun 9/26? Then also what times? I'm thinking like mid-afternoon? 

Really open to any suggestions at this point, but sounds like there's enough interest to make a go of it so I'll throw out an initial, highly tentative date, location, and time:

1st Annual Michiganwaterfowl Calling 
Sept 25th, 2010
3:00pm
Either Sleepy Hollow State Park OR Water Hazard's House

Thoughts???


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Water hazard is right in my new town  but I'm game for it. Sleepy hollow aint that far. But not sure what that weekend looks like as it is a ways out there and got plenty of things in sept to keep me busy. But ill keep checkin in here to see what's going on. Good idea guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

If you all decide that date works, i'm out. That's youth waterfowl weekend and my son would not be happy if we missed our trip to the bay for 4 days. But that's cool either way, hope you all have a great time and learn lot's of valuble tips.
Smoke


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

My mistake!!! Had my weekends mixed up, thought the youth hunt was the 25-26.

Please note the edits above on the dates.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Sounds fun. I'd come if im able to. I work every other weekend.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Deer youth is weekend after youth duck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

come on guys season is almost here cant we decide to make the gatherings during the off season ahah jk :lol:


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

billbuster1 said:


> come on guys season is almost here cant we decide to make the gatherings during the off season ahah jk :lol:


There's an offseason???


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

well you kno what i meant!! no theres never and off season i often find myself day dreaming about duck and goose hunting during school and end up getting yelled at haha :lol:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

1fish said:


> I don't want to turn down Water Hazard's gracious offer, but if anyone else has some suggestions for locations that are more centrally located in the State and would result in higher participation, please let me know.
> 
> Only other thought I had is Sleepy Hollow State Park. Fairly centrally located and they do have some picnic shelters that are free to reserve and would offer some protection from the elements, there's also grills and bathrooms. Only downside would be for those without park stickers having to pay to get into the park.
> 
> ...


I was also thinking about a pheasant farm not too far from Sleepy Hollow. They have a nice clubhouse, clays, and of course pheasants. I'll see if they have any openings that weekend, and get some pricing.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

This sounds too good to turn down. If an actual date a time are agreed on i would try to make it also. I just happen to have some goose in the freezer thats wantin to be wrapped in bacon and some of pops home-made wine. Remember to bring a dd.:evil:


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Water_Hazard said:


> I was also thinking about a pheasant farm not too far from Sleepy Hollow. They have a nice clubhouse, clays, and of course pheasants. I'll see if they have any openings that weekend, and get some pricing.



That sounds like an option as well, if you wouldn't mind checking into it, sounds great.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

1fish said:


> That sounds like an option as well, if you wouldn't mind checking into it, sounds great.


Too expensive for me this time of year.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you guys nail down a date, time, location then I'm in. I always enjoy pitching some shoes if that is still an option. Oh yeah, and meeting a few more of you wouldn't be half bad either. Gotta warn ya though, the more I drink the better I sound on a call(at least IMO)!:lol:


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

depending on the weekend, I would be interested as well....


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, 

Too much switching on this whole idea, so I'm just gonna set the date, time, and location and hopefully it works out.

September 25th, 2010
Sleepy Hollow State Park - East Picnic Area
3:00pm-???

I talked to the park today and they have no problem with us blowing calls. There's grills and bathrooms right there. There's also a picnic shelter available on a first come first serve basis if the weather is nasty.

For anyone that's interested, Lake Ovid is a pretty good fishing lake, and there's also some pretty decent small game hunting available in the park as well. 

So hopefully you can join us and thanks to all that have and have offered to help organize!


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm in.
I can bring a big thing of goose fajitas or goose brats if I have a batch done by then.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I have to work that day. But I might be able to take some comp time.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

look at my schedule but it aint to far from school so ill prbly be in


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm probably in. i'll bring an 18pak or 2.


----------

